# VHF Recommendations?



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

They come in all kinds... Standard Horizon is still there and has basic units up to full feature units. Basic units have plenty of features if you just need basic communication. VHF is basically line of sight stuff, so if you can't see um generally with a hand held you likely won't be able to reliably communicate with um... 

You have a couple choices, no matter what brand, I recently upgraded from an older basic SH model, it was rechargeable, waterproof, but did not float.. the new ones are rechargeable with much better batteries, float, have strobe lights that activate if dropped in the water, and have 5 or 6 watt capability. 6 Watts is max for a handheld, read carefully what 6 Watts mean for the unit you are buying... that extra watt may get you a few hundred more yards of communication.

I went up the ladder in features and picked up a SH-HX870 for $199.99 at West Marine (at the time had a $40.00 rebate), which has the above features plus newer advanced features also available on other brands but in my mind well worth the investment. There may be a
It has a built in GPS which allows basic compass, gps features including setting way-points and creating and using a route, but remember its a 2.5" screen. This allows use of another feature called DSC Digital Selective Calling... 

The main advantage is with a single button you can send a distress signal to the powers to be, monitored by CG, that contains your unique (if registered with FCC) identification and GPS location.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks krash, that HX870 is the unit I was primarily considering. Just don't know if there's something better in that range, or what brands are good, or if SH's quality has declined over the years. And I like that DSC feature.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

hipshot said:


> Thanks krash, that HX870 is the unit I was primarily considering. Just don't know if there's something better in that range, or what brands are good, or if SH's quality has declined over the years. And I like that DSC feature.





hipshot said:


> Thanks krash, that HX870 is the unit I was primarily considering. Just don't know if there's something better in that range, or what brands are good, or if SH's quality has declined over the years. And I like that DSC feature.


Not an expert by any means, there may be something better, but it's my 3rd SH handheld in 20+ years of having one for the ditch bag, and I don;t see any quality decrease.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a small SH waterproof handheld and I'm happy with it. The battery lasts several trips if I'm just monitoring 16 and not talking. It takes up almost no space and clips to a rod holder pretty securely.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

As I recall from 20+ years ago when I worked closely with the Coast Guard Auxiliary, they pretty much all used SH handhelds. That’s who actually introduced me to the brand. I’ve used several marine radios, mostly fixed units rather than handhelds, but never owned one before. I ordered a HX870 last night.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Also, if anyone’s looking, thegpsstore.com has them for $198.99 and a $40 rebate off that, with free shipping.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The HX870 is one of the best units available. It does everything most boaters want. DSC, built in GPS, auto SOS strobe, works with standard batteries as a backup and plenty more features. I own one and it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

hipshot said:


> Thinking about getting a handheld VHF for the skiff, and haven't kept up with what's hot and what's not in years. As I recall Standard Horizon used to be well regarded, but no idea if that's still true. I'd like something that's rechargeable (and has maximum output), waterproof, and preferably one that floats. Weather advisories would be nice too.
> 
> What'cha recommend, folks?


If Standard is still made by Yaesu (sp*) then you won't find much better. Yaesu is held in really high regard by the Ham radio guys I used to talk to, when I was into that, and getting my Lic. They are more tribal than the HB guys and if they all agree on a brand it's because it is good.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Everyone wants handhelds... Me, I want a fixed mount every time (coupled to 6db Metz shorty antenna..). A fixed mount is a 25watt proposition -and compared to 6watt handheld... well, just no comparison...

Unlike bigger boats where the VHF is on constantly... on a micro or flats skiff - your major use will only come in the event of an emergency... I want something that will reach out to the CG or tow service, period. That shorty antenna, and a spare antenna cable about 25 feet long (in an emergency if you're way back up in side you'll have trouble being heard - until you hook up the extra long cable then dis-mount your shorty antenna so that you can tie-wrap it to your pushpole...) you get the idea...

Funny thing - if I had a bigger boat, along with the fixed mount I'd also want a handheld - and Standard Horizon is a pretty good choice...


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought a Cobra about 5 years ago when I started venturing into big water. It has hung out in my dry box and recently I took it out of the box to charge it and check it out and the plastic antenna had broken off. I don't think it's replaceable and now the unit isn't sealed/waterproof either. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

LowHydrogen, my radio arrived today. Still made by Yaesu.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Everyone wants handhelds... Me, I want a fixed mount every time (coupled to 6db Metz shorty antenna..). A fixed mount is a 25watt proposition -and compared to 6watt handheld... well, just no comparison...
> 
> Unlike bigger boats where the VHF is on constantly... on a micro or flats skiff - your major use will only come in the event of an emergency... I want something that will reach out to the CG or tow service, period. That shorty antenna, and a spare antenna cable about 25 feet long (in an emergency if you're way back up in side you'll have trouble being heard - until you hook up the extra long cable then dis-mount your shorty antenna so that you can tie-wrap it to your pushpole...) you get the idea...
> 
> Funny thing - if I had a bigger boat, along with the fixed mount I'd also want a handheld - and Standard Horizon is a pretty good choice...


Thanks for the advice for boating in flamingo. I just order a new VHF, Metz antenna and 25’ of cable. Decided i had been pushing my luck with 1400 hrs on my Suzuki!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Lemay is right on with the comment.. "fixed radio over handheld" every time is the best choice. Handheld is great as a backup, or in a ditch bag, but can't compare to the 25watt's fixed unit attached to a good antenna, and the higher you can get that antenna the better for communication.


----------

